# Hi from Omagh



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi,  I'm cate age 30.  DH is 40.  Been ttc since we got married in April 04.  DH has low sperm count.  We were referred for fertility treatment in oct 05.  We were referred to Altnagelvin hospital and they did some tests day 21 and HSG for me.  Found out DH has low sperm count November last year.  Altnagelvin had 5 month wait for test to be done again so consultant referred us to Royal in Belfast.  Had initial apppintment there in May this year, DH's sperm test was done in August and although count is slightly reduced, there is enough that IVF will be appropriate for us.  Found out last week by phoning that we'll have a review after Christmas and will get 6 weeks notice.  Consent forms will be signed during review and consultant decides whether to put us on IVF list straight away.  Once on list it'll be 12-14 months before treatment begins.  I thought I was pg back in February 05, got + on home test but then AF turned up 4 dasys late on the day that test at health centre came back negative.  Am sure it was an early m/c.  Since then there's been 12 babies born to friends at church.  My cousin got married 2 weeks after DH and I and his wife had a baby march 05 and is expecting #2.  My sister has a LO who was 1 last week.  Loads of our friends have either had babies or are expecting and it hurts.  DH and I are fortunate that our church family are very supportive and our senior leader is just amazing.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

HI Cate

Sorry to hear your sad story, I know exactly what you mean everybody seems to get pg around you and when they are not even trying and I find they make a big issue about the fact I am still trying and tell me oh well I am sure it will happen soon.  Well we are starting the journey of private IVF treatment in the UK as DH already has 2 DB's from a previous relationship, we are in the very first stages blood tests for FSH levels etc and going back for a consultation at the end of November to hopefully start planning treatment.

Anyway I am sure you will find lots of great friendly people and information on this website, I have found it has helped so much and will become a great support in my treatment.

Take care, L xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to FF

I'm sorry to read your story, but you've come to the right place! Everyone here is so understanding and supportive. Good luck to you.  

Kay xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to FF, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

hi cate,good to hear from you.we live outside dungannon and have been trying to concieve for 4 yrs now  we have had 3 failed iui's and are also on the royal nhs waiting list for ivf as of last week  about 18mth waiting list .
we are also doing napro in galway (not sure if u have heard of this) but really glad we have done this along side waiting for ivf,as it keeps us going.
sorry to  hear ure story,IF is crap but this site is grt for support and advice..hope to talk to u soon


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *cate* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Cate   
 for your 1st IVF, hopefully by Joining others who are expeeriencing tha same emotions and struggles as yourself, alongside the support from your church, your Son or daughter will soon be in your arms 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

Forget me not ~A place for our members to remember their loved but lost babies. CLICK HERE

Male factors ~
CLICK HERE

IVF General 
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for all your messages.  Not had anyone rubbing it in yet.  next door neighbour who had a DS back in July was dreading me and DH she was pg cos she knew how long we'd been trying.  I told her that I'm pleased for all my friends and family who are pg or have had LO's but I wish I could be among them.  She didn't get big until near the end which made it easier.  Next door neighbour the other side is due end january and has been showing for weeks now.  That hurts.  Last week was really hard as it hit me the weekend before my niece's birthday that if the pg back in Feb 05 had carried on, I'd have been having a LO turning 2 a few days after my niece was 1, due date would have been 24th october but first babies are often late.  Got through it thanks to senior leader of the church I go to.  Whinged to him on the monday evening and then caught him on the tuesday morning and yes a couple of tears   did drop on his shoulder but he didn't mind even though he had only gone up to his office to write something up for a meeting he was in and had me appear.  I did say to him that if I started crying, I wouldn't stop for ages.  he'd sat listening to me for 10-15 minutes and before I left he just threw his arms round me, he's really good at giving comforting hugs.  I've found out that there's not a support group for people with fertility problems in Omagh area or even in Tyrone.  DH and I don't have a car so can't get to any of the groups that do meet as buses don't run late enough and DH works till 7.  The thing that's really bugging me is that I thought the Royal would allow for the 8 months we were with Altnagelvin.  If they did, then I reckon we'd be able to start treatment next summer.  Was talking to dad on the phone last night and he said to mention it to the Royal at our review.  If the Royal don't allow for the 8 months we had with Altnagelvin, then it's going to be spring 09 before we start treatment at the earliest and how many more friends/family are going to get pg and have LO's before then


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

What's Napro?  Never heard of it.  Galway is a bit far but I am at the point that I'm willing to try anyhting within reason that'll improve chances of me getting pg either naturally or through IVF.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Cate, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I understand exactly how difficult it is to watch everyone around you having babies when you have been trying to hard yourself with little success.

I wish you every success on your journey and I feel sure you will one day be cradling a child of your own. 

C~x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to say a big hello and welcome to ff 
good luck with everything
lea-Anne xxx


----------

